# Headlamp Beam Deflectors



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

On the subject of headlamps---- the small round halogen headlamps found on A- class motor homes (eg Hymer, & Rapido) cannot be deflected by a stick-on beam bender as the lamp & the beam bender would overheat. The method of changing from a left to a right hand dip is carried out at the back of the lamp where you will find 3 screws. these screws can be loosened enabling you to turn the bulb holder left or right depending on which way is set, Its sounds easy but the problem is getting to the back of the lamp, one side is easy but the other side is a b!!!!!!!!d, if you do manage it, don't forget to tighten the screws up again


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi there 

Just to let you know I have just received my headlight covers with optional stickers to deflect the light when travelling on the right in Europe. 

These were for my Fiat Ducato, they fit perfect over the top of the existing headlamps and although I will not be keeping them on full time when in the UK but only when travelling abroad they are easy to clip on and off. 

B


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bertha,

Keep them on! A stone that cracks the glass costs £300 or so I've been told. The version without the black rectangle for masking tape, but otherwise identical, is called "headlamp protectors" 

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bertha,

I agree with Dave, keep them fitted when driving could save you a lot, but, if as you say, they easily clip on and off, might I suggest you take them off when parked, there are low lifes that will punch anything thats no nailed down, just a thought.

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Rob,

You need to lift the bonnet to fit or remove them, so the lowlife will probably key the sides instead.

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

DOH!!!

MHS...Rob


----------

